#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新增論壇風格選擇

## 狼王白牙

會員的需求我們聽到了, 茲提供三種風格以供大家選擇, 分別是:
[*]*Golden_Grades :* 目前的預設風格
[*]*Golden_Grades_NoBG :* 目前的風格但首頁版面無嵌入背景
[*]*subSilver :* 原始的銀色背景風格


[spacer=3]選擇風格之方法: 在 會員資料 裡的 *版面風格* 選項做挑選
[spacer=3]日後若有新增風格, 會優先將新風格設定為預設風格, 請會員試用看看.

[spacer=3]*★小訣竅：風格切換後, 別忘了按F5重新整理喔*
[*]圖解說明:

----------

